# verir miymiş miymişim.



## FlyingBird

Girl went on a date with her boyfriend, after the date she went to her home and she explained to her friend what her boyfriend said.
She said:

ne kadar akıllı ve güzel olduğumu daha ilk bakışta anlamış, çok tatlıymış yaa. birbirimizi tanımamız için ona fırsat *verir miymiş miymişim*.


i understand everything, only thing i couldnt understand why she said* miymiş miymişim*?
why she didnt say only 'verir miymişim' why she repeat 2 time miymiş miymişim?
or she made a mistake?
And what would be difference between verir miymiş and verir miymiş miymişim?

you can see that in youtube
beni böyle sev bölüm 24, 1:09:20


----------



## Black4blue

She actually says "_verir miymiş miyim mişim_". She just messes up the words because of her excitement.


----------



## FlyingBird

thank you for answer, but if thats not correct than what she wanted to say?


----------



## keremy

FlyingBird said:


> ne kadar akıllı ve güzel olduğumu daha ilk bakışta anlamış, çok tatlıymış yaa. birbirimizi tanımamız için ona fırsat *verir miymiş miymişim*.



Hey, first of all, it is *really* hard to explain.

It's kinda an emphasis, but not necessarily. 

I watched the video and she is also kinda quoting "him"

He probably asked her "Can you give me an opportunity to get to know each other?"

She is saying "He asked me if I can give him an opportunity to get to know each other.

And yeah, she also mixes it up a little bit. The correct one should've been "verir miymişim"

I hope this was clear :/ I know it is a hard language.


----------



## FlyingBird

keremy said:


> Hey, first of all, it is *really* hard to explain.
> 
> It's kinda an emphasis, but not necessarily.
> 
> I watched the video and she is also kinda quoting "him"
> 
> He probably asked her "Can you give me an opportunity to get to know each other?"
> 
> She is saying "He asked me if I can give him an opportunity to get to know each other.
> 
> And yeah, she also mixes it up a little bit. The correct one should've been "verir miymişim"
> 
> I hope this was clear :/ I know it is a hard language.


thank you.

like you say its not possible to translate it to english so its really hard to understand, but hopefully it will come to my head with time


----------



## Black4blue

Let's not just translate it and keep it Turkish:
-The guys asks the girl: _...fırsat verir misin?_
-The girl thinks: _...verir miyim?_
-The girl tells it to the woman and quotes (makes it past with "*-miş*"): _...verir miymişim?_


----------



## FlyingBird

ok, now i will put my own examples, can you tell me is there any mistake?*

example 1:

Ahmet: Ona para verir miyim diye sordu.
Murat: ee, verir miymişsin?
Ahmet: hayır, vermemişim.*

*example 2:*

*Ona para verir miymişim diye soracaksın.
şimdiden söyleyeyim, Hayır vermemişim.*


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> ok, now i will put my own examples, can you tell me is there any mistake?*
> 
> example 1:
> 
> Ahmet: Ona para verir miyim diye sordu.
> Murat: ee, verir miymişsin?
> Ahmet: hayır, vermezmişim.* (don't forget present tense)



But there's no need to ask it with "_-miş_" to someone you're directly talking to:
*
Murat: ee, verir misin?* (if it is an imaginary situation)
*Ahmet: hayır, vermem.*

or
*
Murat: ee, verdin mi?* (if it is an actual happening)
*Ahmet: hayır, vermedim.*


FlyingBird said:


> *
> example 2:*
> 
> *Ona para verir miymişim diye soracaksın.
> şimdiden söyleyeyim, Hayır vermemişim.*



This one is okay except "*hayır, vermemişim"* should be "*hayır, vermem"*. The same reason as the 1st one.


----------

